
7 Reasons Why European Cities Will Be Better Innovation Hubs - jkmcf
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3060446/world-changing-ideas/7-reasons-why-european-cities-are-going-to-beat-us-cities-as-hubs-for-i
======
jkmcf
I posted this for two reasons. One, I really do believe old European city
centers are better in many ways, but outside the centers they aren't, in my
exp, that much different from the US.

The second reason is that I'm interested in quality sources covering of
European innovation. Most of the good American sites rarely venture over the
border, let alone the oceans.

